# ISO help w/seasoning for middle eastern chicken kabobs



## danpeikes (Nov 17, 2009)

How would you flavor middle waster chicken kabobs?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 17, 2009)

Maybe one of these can give you some ideas:

Turkish Chicken Kebabs
Armenian Chicken Kebabs
Lebanese Chicken Kebabs


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2009)

The three recipes Michael posted have you basting the cooking chicken with the marinade that had the raw chicken in it.  Not a great idea.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 18, 2009)

Go with freshly minced garlic, lemon zest, lemon juice, parsley, freshly roasted and ground cumin, freshly roasted and ground corrainder and paprika.  

I would marinate the kababs in that and then skewer and bake or grill. Serve with some type of yogurt sauce.  Add chopped cucumber and tomatoes to it.  Also make some homemade hummus and serve that with some bread with sesame seeds (very turkish) or basmati rice and that should do the trick.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 18, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> The three recipes Michael posted have you basting the cooking chicken with the marinade that had the raw chicken in it.  Not a great idea.



Thanks for spotting that Andy! I was so busy looking at the _flavors_ part of the recipes I didn't even pay attention to that. For these recipes, I would increase the marinate ingredients by half and then reserve 1/3 of the total mixture (the amount that you increased the recipe) in a separate bowl and use the rest to marinate the chicken. This would give you some safe basting marinade that would let the flavors meld at the same rate that the marinade the chicken is in.


----------



## jkgourmet (Nov 25, 2009)

also try to see if you can get a spice called Sumac.  really wonderful for Middle Eastern and Persian food;  I know that Penzey's carries it.


----------

